# Name a country with each letter of your first name



## Russell Brooks (Dec 23, 2010)

How far can you go? For each letter of your first name, name a country. GO.

Rwanda
Uganda
Senegal
Saint Martin
Eritrea
Lithuania
Latvia


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Argentina
Namibia
Norway
Australia


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Canada
Hungary
Russia
Ireland
Sweden


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

*W*est Sahara
*A*ustria
*L*atvia
*T*urkey
*E*cuador
*R*ussia


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Japan
Oman
Yemen
China
England


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Nicaragua
Oman
Georgia





Spoiler



Canada, Haiti, Argentina, Romania, Liechtenstein, Estonia, Solomon Islands


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Canada
Australia
Romania
Oman
Lesotho


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

*R*omania
*A*ustria
*L*uxembiurg
*P*ortugal
*H*ungary


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Canada
India
Nigeria
Denmark
Yugoslavia


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

Scotland
Canada
Oman
Ukraine
Tanzania


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

*G*ermany
*E*thiopia
*R*omania
*T*anzania
*I*taly
*E*ngland


----------



## Jennifer R P (Oct 19, 2012)

Japan
England
Nigeria
Niger
India
France
Ethiopia
Russia

Easy!


----------



## archaeoroutes (Oct 12, 2014)

Austria
Luxemburg
Australia
Spain
Denmark
Angola
India
Russia


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Azerbaijan
Northern Mariana Islands  (This is the only quarter that I am missing from the state quarters set.  I think technically they are a commonwealth.)
Denmark
Rwanda
American Samoa


----------



## The Fussy Librarian (May 3, 2011)

*J*apan
*E*cuador
*F*inland
*F*rance
*R*ussia
*E*ngland
*Y*emen


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

*L*esotho
*E*thiopia
*S*outh Africa
*L*iberia
*I*srael
*E*stonia


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Surinam
Tunisia
Estonia
Vietnam
England


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Japan
Australia
Austria
Spain
Yemen


----------



## NS (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm lucky! Seven letters!  

Nederland
Australia
Tanzania
Argentina
Switzerland
Hungary
Armenia


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Switzerzland
Thailand
East Timor
Vanuatu
Ethiopia


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

*M*exico
*A*ustralia
*R*ussia
*T*hailand
*I*taly


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Samoa
Tongan
Europa Island
Venezuela
Egypt


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

*L*ithuania
*I*reland
*S*cotland
*A*ustralia
(it's nice to have a short name)


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I thought you were making this _really_ difficult. My name is Mary = Myanmar.

Can anyone else do _that_?


----------



## jrutgermadison (Aug 10, 2016)

Japan
Albania
Morocco
Ethiopia
Senegal


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

*G*eorgia
*D*enmark
*A*ustralia
*E*stonia


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Martinique
Australia
Rwanda
Yemen


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Sweden
Uruguay 
Senegal
Austria
Norway


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Kazakhstan
Argentina
Russia
Estonia
Nigeria


----------



## HarryK (Oct 20, 2011)

*H*ungary
*A*rgentina
*R*ussia
*R*omania
*Y*ugoslavia


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

B - Bulgaria
R - Romania
O - Oman
W - West Germany (sorry, can't think of a country starting with W)
N - Nepal
S - Singapore
K - Kuwait
I - Italy
N - Nicaragua
S - Switzerland


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Argentina
Afghanistan
Romania
Oman
Nigeria


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

M - Mexico
I -  Italy
C - Chile
H - Hungary
E - Egypt
L - Luxembourg
L - Libya
E - Ethiopia


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

*A*lbania
*L*ithuania
*A*fghanistan
*N*icaragua


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

Scotland
Canada
Oman
Ukraine
Tanzania


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Denmark
Russia
Denmark
Lithuania
Norway


----------



## juan2machado (Oct 24, 2016)

*J*amaica
*U*ruguay
*A*rgentina
*N*icaragua


----------

